# Programm Hand-/Automatik



## gita07 (8 Februar 2011)

Hallo Forum!

Ich habe eine Frage. Wie kann ich das Folgen programmieren?

Betriebsart
Handbetrieb oder Automatikbetrieb

Vor Ort habe ich einen Umschalter
Hand-/Automatikbetrieb

Am Panel
zwei Buttons; Handbetrieb 
                    Automatikbetrieb.

Ich wil z.B:

wenn der Umschalter vor Ort auf Automatikbetrieb ist, dass man von Panel auf Handbetrieb umgeschaltet werden kann.

Das Panel hat vorrang.Ich habe es mit SR versucht, aber ich schaffe es nicht!
danke für Vorschläge!!


----------



## MCerv (8 Februar 2011)

Nimm 2 getrennte Merker (Bit's) und mache sie bei Bedarf voneinander abhängig ggf. per Flanke.


----------



## IBFS (8 Februar 2011)

gita07 schrieb:


> wenn der Umschalter vor Ort auf Automatikbetrieb ist, dass man von Panel auf Handbetrieb umgeschaltet werden kann.


 
Finde ich unschön - mal so - mal so.

Daher mache Vorort zwei Tasten anstatt dem Umschalter ... wenn das noch möglich ist.

Frank


----------



## gita07 (8 Februar 2011)

*wie?*

Ich habe es so programmieren, aber funktioniert nicht , weil Das Signal der Umschalter  Dauerimpuls ist, und von Panel kurzimpuls

NW 1 :Handbetrieb

o HandVorOrt
o HandPanel
S Handbetrieb
o AutoVorOrt
o AutoPanel
R Handbetrieb

NW2: Automatikbetrieb

o AutoVorOrt
o AutoPanel
S Automatikbetrieb
o HandVorOrt
o HandPanel

danke für deine schneller Antwort


----------



## gita07 (8 Februar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Finde ich unschön - mal so - mal so.
> 
> Daher mache Vorort zwei Tasten anstatt dem Umschalter ... wenn das noch möglich ist.
> 
> Frank



Es ist nicht möglich, aber.. warum ist es besser? ich habe es immer mit einem Umschalter gesehen

DAnkeee


----------



## Paule (8 Februar 2011)

Oder so:

```
// NW 1 :Handbetrieb
 
U  HandVorOrt
UN AutoPanel
O  HandPanel
=  Handbetrieb
 
// NW2: Automatikbetrieb
 
U  AutoVorOrt
U  AutoPanel
=  Automatikbetrieb
```


----------



## Tommi (8 Februar 2011)

weil ein Schalter seine Einstellung speichert, die Stellung kannst Du
nicht "wegprogrammieren".
Ein Taster vergißt das Draufdrücken wieder, das kannst Du Dir
dann mit der Steuerung merken...

Viel Erfolg...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## gita07 (8 Februar 2011)

*Ohne SR?*



Paule schrieb:


> Oder so:
> 
> ```
> // NW 1 :Handbetrieb
> ...



aber Die Singale von Hand-/Auto Panel sind Kurzimpuls, und so es wird  High bleiben nur wenn  es vom  Ort betätigt wurde


----------



## IBFS (8 Februar 2011)

@gita07

Ich sag es nochmal ganz direkt - Vorort einen Umschalter und am Panel "irgendwelche" Button ist:

1. Unlogisch
2. Inkonsequent
3. Inkonsistent in der Bedienung
4. Schlicht und einfach Pfusch 

Eine Anlage sollte man so nicht ausliefern.

Frank


----------



## Paule (8 Februar 2011)

gita07 schrieb:


> aber Die Singale von Hand-/Auto Panel sind Kurzimpuls, und so es wird High bleiben nur wenn es vom Ort betätigt wurde


Davon war ja noch nicht die Rede. 
Du kannst Panel - Bits auch setzen / rücksetzen (invertieren) 

Übrigens, IBFS Einwand mit dem Mix aus Schalter und Softkey finde ich auch berechtigt.
Nicht so prickelnd die Lösung.


----------



## gita07 (8 Februar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Davon war ja noch nicht die Rede.
> Du kannst Panel - Bits auch setzen / rücksetzen (invertieren)
> 
> Übrigens, IBFS Einwand mit dem Mix aus Schalter und Softkey finde ich auch berechtigt.
> Nicht so prickelnd die Lösung.



was meinst du mit invertieren?

DAnkee für deine Hilfeee!!


----------



## Bär1971 (8 Februar 2011)

Natürlich kann man über eine Flankenauswertung für den Schalter an der Anlage ein SR-Glied ansteuern und dieses über die Paneltasten dann beeinflussen (da ja dann am Schalter nur die Flanken ausgewertet werden).

Allerdings ist so eine Steuerung in keinster Weise Normkonform!
Ein Betriebsartenwahlschalter z.Bsp der auf Hand steht, und die Anlage läuft in Automatik ist schlichtweg verboten! 

Man kann so ziemlich alles programmieren, aber man sollte es nicht immer tun...


----------



## Paule (8 Februar 2011)

gita07 schrieb:


> was meinst du mit invertieren?


 
Button > Eigenschaften > Ereignis > Drücken > Invertiere Bit.

Wenn das Bit in der SPS Low ist wird es mit Tastendruck High
Wenn das Bit High ist wird es mit einem erneuten Tastendruck Low

Das Bit sollte dann am besten ein Datenbit sein.
(Ein remanenter Merker tut es zur Not auch)


----------



## Paule (8 Februar 2011)

Bär1971 schrieb:


> Ein Betriebsartenwahlschalter z.Bsp der auf Hand steht, und die Anlage läuft in Automatik ist schlichtweg verboten!


Hallo Bär,

schau Dir Gita und meine Lösung an:
Für Automatik müssen beide auf Auto stehen.


----------



## gita07 (8 Februar 2011)

*Antrieb umbauen?*



Bär1971 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man über eine Flankenauswertung für den Schalter an der Anlage ein SR-Glied ansteuern und dieses über die Paneltasten dann beeinflussen (da ja dann am Schalter nur die Flanken ausgewertet werden).
> 
> Allerdings ist so eine Steuerung in keinster Weise Normkonform!
> Ein Betriebsartenwahlschalter z.Bsp der auf Hand steht, und die Anlage läuft in Automatik ist schlichtweg verboten!
> ...



aber wenn ein Antrieb umgewechselt werden muss, muss man nicht die ganze Anlage auf  Handbetrieb  umgeschaltet werden,oder?man kann nur den Antrieb ausschaltet oder auf Handbetrieb umgeschaltet, oder?

dsankee


----------



## Tommi (8 Februar 2011)

gita07 schrieb:


> aber wenn ein Antrieb umgewechselt werden muss, muss man nicht die ganze Anlage auf Handbetrieb umgeschaltet werden,oder?man kann nur den Antrieb ausschaltet oder auf Handbetrieb umgeschaltet, oder?
> 
> dsankee


 
hauptsache, die Menschen die den Antrieb "umwechseln", sind 
ausreichend nach Maschinenrichtlinie geschützt!


----------



## Bär1971 (8 Februar 2011)

gita07 schrieb:


> aber wenn ein Antrieb umgewechselt werden muss, muss man nicht die ganze Anlage auf  Handbetrieb  umgeschaltet werden,oder?man kann nur den Antrieb ausschaltet oder auf Handbetrieb umgeschaltet, oder?
> 
> dsankee



Naja, hier greift auch die Sicherheitstechnik... Man wechselt keinen Antrieb wenn rundherum alles fleissig weiterläuft. 
Natürlich kann man Anlagenbereiche trennen und auch getrennt bedienen.
Kommt halt immer auf die Konzeption an.

Letztendlich muss der Betriebszustand für Personen klar erkennbar sein.
Das ist er aber nicht, wenn die Anlage sich in einer anderen Betriebsart befindet, als Bedienelemente durch ihren Schaltzustand annehmen lassen.


----------



## bike (8 Februar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> @gita07
> 
> Ich sag es nochmal ganz direkt - Vorort einen Umschalter und am Panel "irgendwelche" Button ist:
> 
> ...



Ich möchte ergänzen, das ist fatal und wenn da was passiert....

Stell dir mal vor du schaust auf den Schlüsselschalter und siehst Hand. 
Klasse, dann ich ja in die Anlage, aber irgend jemand hat am Panel auf Auto geschaltet und dann?

Ich denke wir lassen diese Diskussion, denn das nichts außer Mist.


bike


----------



## Bär1971 (8 Februar 2011)

Zur Ergänzung:

Natürlich kann eine Anlage so aufgebaut werden, das Betriebsarten von unterschiedlichen Befehlsständen geschaltet werden können. Aber als absolutes Muss ist hier zu beachten das die aktuelle Betriebsart an jedem Befehlsstand klar ersichtlich ist.

Lösung:

Schalter raus, Leuchtdrucktasten rein.


----------



## bike (8 Februar 2011)

Bär1971 schrieb:


> Zur Ergänzung:
> 
> Natürlich kann eine Anlage so aufgebaut werden, das Betriebsarten von unterschiedlichen Befehlsständen geschaltet werden können. Aber als absolutes Muss ist hier zu beachten das die aktuelle Betriebsart an jedem Befehlsstand klar ersichtlich ist.
> 
> ...



Wenn die Anlage größer ist, dann ist eine Position und nur eine! notwendig wo das umgeschaltet wird.
Das ist bei nahezu jedem PLS so.

bike


----------



## Bär1971 (8 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn die Anlage größer ist, dann ist eine Position und nur eine! notwendig wo das umgeschaltet wird.
> Das ist bei nahezu jedem PLS so.
> 
> bike



Weis ich. Mir langt auch der Hauptbefehlsstand zum Schalten der Betriebsarten. Ich sagte es nur um deutlich zu machen wie wichtig es ist überall die BA deutlich zu erkennen.


----------



## Tommi (8 Februar 2011)

Bär1971 schrieb:


> Schalter raus, Leuchtdrucktasten rein.


 
*bitte nicht vergessen:* löst ein Betriebsartenwahlschalter Betriebsarten mit unterschiedlichen Schutzmaßnahmen aus, muss er abschließbar sein
oder z.B. nur mit Transponder ausgelöst werden können.

Die Anzeige mit Leuchtmeldern ist davon nicht berührt.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Jan (8 Februar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> @gita07
> 
> Ich sag es nochmal ganz direkt - Vorort einen Umschalter und am Panel "irgendwelche" Button ist:
> 
> ...


 
Bei uns ist das Standart. Wir haben sogar einen Kunden der das zwingend so fordert.

Allerdings gibt es da Vorrang.

Schaltschrank               PLS            Funktion

Auto                           Auto           Antrieb ein/aus nach SPS-Programm
0                                Auto           Antrieb aus
Hand                           Auto           Antrieb ein
Auto                           0                Antrieb aus
Auto                           Hand-Ein      Antrieb ein
0                                Hand-Ein      Antrieb aus
Hand                           0                Antrieb ein

Hier ist es allerdings so, dass die Bedienung am Schaltschrank an der SPS vorbei (Hardware) realisiert ist.
Die Bedienung am Schaltschrank ist vorrangig vor dem PLS.
Wenn es noch eine Vorortsteuerstelle gibt, ist diese noch vor der Bedienung am Schaltschrank vorrangig.
Alle Betriebszustände werden unterschieden und entsprechend am PLS angezeigt. Am Schaltschrank wird nur unter Ein, Aus und Störung (ML) unterschieden.


----------



## Paule (8 Februar 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Auto Auto Antrieb ein/aus nach SPS-Programm
> 0 Auto Antrieb aus
> Hand Auto Antrieb ein
> Auto 0 Antrieb aus
> ...


Wie, jetzt?   
Sind das jetzt Schalterstellungen oder unsichere Zustände?
"Hand Auto Antrieb ein" > was passiert jetzt?


----------



## IBFS (9 Februar 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Bei uns ist das Standart. Wir haben sogar einen Kunden der das zwingend so fordert.



@JAN
Also wenn du solche Kunden hast, ... 

ICH möchte dazu die Abnahme nicht machen und auch die 
Bedienungsanleitung nicht schreiben müssen.

Klare Bedienung ist unerlässlich, gerade dadurch, weil der Bildungsgrad
der Mitarbeiter an den Maschinen aus Kostengründen immer geringer wird.

Frank


----------



## gita07 (9 Februar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Button > Eigenschaften > Ereignis > Drücken > Invertiere Bit.
> 
> Wenn das Bit in der SPS Low ist wird es mit Tastendruck High
> Wenn das Bit High ist wird es mit einem erneuten Tastendruck Low
> ...



Button > Eigenschaften > Ereignis > Drücken > Invertiere Bit.
Button > Eigenschaften > Ereignis > Loslasse > ???????????

Wenn ich nur bei Drücken das Bit invertiere, der Bediener weiss nicht, wann  das Bit High oder Low ist, oder?


----------



## PhilippGleich (9 Februar 2011)

Frage: was heißt das Panel hat vorrang ist am Panel "Hand" gewählt kann ich dann an der Anlage "Auto" wählen denn so wie ich das verstehe ist der Hand/Auto schalter an der Anlage unnütz wenn das Panel vorrang hat kann ich dort eh nichts ändern??


----------



## IBFS (9 Februar 2011)

gita07 schrieb:


> Button > Eigenschaften > Ereignis > Drücken > Invertiere Bit.
> Button > Eigenschaften > Ereignis > Loslasse > ???????????
> 
> Wenn ich nur bei Drücken das Bit invertiere, der Bediener weiss nicht, wann  das Bit High oder Low ist, oder?



Also nimm es mir nicht übel - für eine Bastelübung ist es ja ok sowass mal
programmieren zu wollen - aber bitte verbeiße dich nicht in diesen Pfusch.

Ich weiß ja nicht, wer euer Endkunde ist, aber ich würde sowass nicht akzepieren.

Mehr sage ich dazu nicht mehr 

Frank


----------



## Jan (11 Februar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Wie, jetzt?
> Sind das jetzt Schalterstellungen oder unsichere Zustände?
> "Hand Auto Antrieb ein" > was passiert jetzt?


 
Oh, habe nicht gesehen, dass der Text automatisch zusammen geschoben wurde.

Dies sollte eher wie eine Tabelle sein.

Das sind im Prinzip Schalterstellungen

Schalter am Schaltschrank auf Hand und "Schalter" am PLS auf Auto, hat zu folge, dass der Antrieb läuft und entsprechend am PLS dargestellt wird.
Anhand der Darstellung ist ersichtlich, wo der Antrieb in welche Betriebsart geschaltet wurde und welchen Zustand er hat.

@ PhillipGleich

Der Schalter am Schaltschrank hat vorrang vor dem PLS, wenn er auf 0 oder Hand steht.

@ IBFS

Also die Abnahme (Einweisung) ist eher ein Witz.
Es wird nur der Mann vor Ort eingewiesen. Dieser Hat nur die Berechtigung am PLS zu schauen. Entsprechend will er auch nicht wissen, was er wie schalten kann oder welche Werte er ändern kann.

Die Bedienungen und Anzeigen werden ganz global beschrieben und erstrecken sich über etwa zwei Seiten.

Zur klaren Bedienung kann ich nur sagen, dass die, die die Anlage Bedienen, allgemein wissen wie sie es tun können/müssen.
Und die die vor Ort sind, dürfen nicht Bedienen.

Dies ist jedenfalls bei einem Kunden so.
Und die anderen Kunden haben zu Glück min. einen MA, der intelligent und gut genug bezahlt ist.


----------



## winnman (11 Februar 2011)

Bei uns gibt es viele verschiedene Anlagen (keine Produktionslienien).

meist gibt es einen Schalter Ort / Fern (entspricht eigentlich Hand / Automatik) steht der auf ORT, dann wird nichts mehr von Fernen Stellen (auch nicht von einer Bedienstelle TP, . . . in der Nähe mer angenommen, nur mehr von den Schaltern am Schaltschrank bzw bei uns an den einzelnen Schaltzellen (meist Mittelspannungsanlagen).

Ich lönnte mir folgende Erweiterung vorstellen: Ort Zelle / Ort TP / Fern


----------



## IBFS (11 Februar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> ....meist gibt es einen Schalter Ort / Fern (entspricht eigentlich Hand / Automatik) steht der auf ORT, ...



Ein Schalter am Ort ist dann aber typischerweise ein Schalter namens WARTUNG, 
der von der Steuerung rückgefragt wird. Wird der Schalter in Automatik
betätigt gibt es eine Störung und die Automatik "fliegt ggf. raus" 
oder
er wird im Modus Hand/Maint. geschaltet, dann gibt es nur eine Meldung
und natürlich eine Automatikanlaufsperre.

So wird das normalerweise sauber gelöst und ist eineindeutig.


Eure verwurstelten Betriebsgegime erinnern eher an Russland als an die BRD 

Frank


----------



## winnman (11 Februar 2011)

Sorry aber ich komm aus dem Bereich Energieversorgung.

Da ist das was du beschreibst kompletter Unfug.

Wenn du auf ORT umschaltest tut sich mal gar nichts (willst ja nicht eine halbe Stadt lahmlegen)

Nur die Verfügungsgewalt über die entsprechende Anlage Wandert in deine Hand.

Kann mann nur bedingt mit der Automatisierung in Produnktionsbetreiben vergleichen (wie oben beschrieben)


----------



## IBFS (11 Februar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich komm aus dem Bereich Energieversorgung.



...dann denke ich hast du bestimmt übersehen, dass wird hier
das Verhalten im Maschinen- und Anlagenbau diskutieren.

EVU ist eine völlig ander Baustelle und führt nur zur Verwirrung
des Fragenstellers, wenn du das hier mit hineinbringst.

Die Maschinen- und Sicherheitrichtlinien und für den Maschinen-
und Anlagenbau unterscheiden völlig von den EVU-Gesetzen und
Richtlinen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## winnman (11 Februar 2011)

Wollte niemanden verwirren,

Nur Grundsätzliches behandeln:
Aumschalten von Automatik nach Hand.

Warum muss alles "Rausfliegen"? sollte mann nicht den aktuellen Betreibszustand betrachten und danach beurteilen: alles was kritisch wird fliegt raus, aber grundsätzliches bleibt in Betrieb?


----------



## IBFS (11 Februar 2011)

...dehalb habe ich 


> die Automatik "fliegt *ggf*. raus"


geschrieben.

Wenn du z.B. einen Motor in einer Transportstrecke in Wartung
schaltest (möglicherweise auch aus Versehen), dann gibt es 
Technische Abhängigkeiten - z.B. Materialfluss - die ein
Ausschalten der bedingen. 

Das Verständnis, welcher Weg da zulässig und/oder sinnvoll ist,
entwickelt sich aber erst nach längerer Zeit in dem Job. 
Nach 15 Jahren hat sich dafür aber schon gutes "Gefühl" entwickelt.

In dieser Zeit habe ich auch zwei EV-Anlagen automatisiert.
Da waren dann natürlich völlig andere Verfahren gefragt.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## bike (11 Februar 2011)

In diesem Zusammenhang unterscheide ich zwischen Maschinen und Anlagen.

Bei Maschinen ist Hand Hand.
Bei Anlagen wird, wenn Hand zulässig ist z.B von einem PLS die einzelnen Bestandteile der Anlage umgeschaltet. Diese bleiben zunächst in Funktion und dann entscheidet das Personal vor Ort, was wie geschaltet wird.

Aber das ist oft auch eine Definitionssache, die von Anlage zu Anlage entschieden werden muß. 

bike


----------

